# How has vegetarianism/veganism/pescetarianism affected your mental illnesses?



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Has it helped it or made it worse? And in what ways? 

I used to be a vegetarian but stopped due to the weight loss (nothing too dangerous, I just didn't want to buy new clothes) and irregular menstrual cycles, but I'm thinking of going back on the diet (or pescetarianism). I wouldn't mind any further weight loss anymore just as long as my doctor thinks I'm healthy and I don't lose too much weight.

I could imagine that if you are able to find ways on getting all the proper nutrients as a vegetarian, it could have some health benefits physically and mentally. I already take supplements and did my research on where I can find alternative sources of protein, so I feel like I'm good to go and we'll-prepared. I just need some input before I decide to commit myself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It stressed me out because it was expensive.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> It stressed me out because it was expensive.


Truth. ****, even on a regular diet, it's still hard to buy groceries. But I'll make it work.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Its not expensive at all I've saved a lot of money on eating a Plant based diet. My mental health? I feel more content and happier.


----------



## danallama (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't know if it's had a negative or positive impact on me, because I've been at least pescetarian since I was 10 years old. I went vegan for eight months, but it was too expensive and time-consuming for me, with my lack of knowledge. I try to eat mainly vegetarian, but eat fish for convenience. It has been normal for me. But for instance, my partner thinks eating meat would "do me some good" because I'm pale and depressed sometimes. We here that a lot though, so I don't know if I should read into it


----------



## alienshe (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm vegan. I was a vegetarian before. It did help me feel better. I don't have cramps anymore and my skin got better.
It also gave me something to fight for and it made me feel proud of myself. People always ask me stupid question about being vegan but I feel passionately when I answer it. So it made me care less about what people think and it gave me a thicker skin.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Any websites recommended that have delicious vegan meals?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess I'm pescetarian but I rarely eat fish. Maybe I have fish a couple times a month. I don't drink milk but I still eat cheese and other dairy products. I have not seen any change in my mental health. Haven't lost any weight either. 

I think it would only be expensive if you never cook and are accustomed to fast food. It's not easy to find vegan items at fast food joints. Vegetarian stuff is available though. I get the veggie patty at Subway and the 7 layer burrito at Taco Bell.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

nubly said:


> Any websites recommended that have delicious vegan meals?


Oh She Glows is my favorite. And she doesn't use too many bizarre ingredients which is a bonus.

----

As for my vegetarianism, it's been so long so I'm not quite sure what impact it has had on my mental state, if any. But I do feel fatigued quite often, which doesn't help considering I'm already an unmotivated person. I've considered trying a diet with some meat in it, even for a month, to see if I feel more energized. But I don't know if I can bring myself to eat my fleshy friends.


----------



## tmarsh93 (Feb 3, 2014)

Being vegan is one of the best choices you'll make. It's definitely not a cure for anxiety, I still feel anxious regardless of being vegan. However, you will definitely notice an energy boost within the first couple of weeks, and you most likely will feel a bit lighter.. Keep in mind, just because you're vegan does not mean you're healthy.. If you're eating a bunch of processed **** foods you aren't going to feel well, with this being said; moderation is key.. As far as supplements go, I would highly recommend taking vitamin b-12, preferably liquid methycobalamin, given the fact that it goes into your blood stream instantly.. Depending on where you live, you may also wan't to take a Vitamin D supplement; unless you go on vacation often throughout the year.. If you are finding it hard having motivation to stick to a vegan diet try watching these movies. "Forks over Knives," "Cowspiracy," "Earthlings," "Vegucated," "Black Fish." I honestly believe that if anyone eats animal products they should be forced to watch these movies... 

As far as recipes, one of my favourite websites is "Finding Vegan." They have a vegan alternative for pretty much any food you can think of.. Another one of my favourites is the "Thug Kitchen Cookbook," the Roasted Cauliflower Sriracha Wings are ridiculously good! If you need any further information feel free to send me a message.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jay1218 (Sep 10, 2013)

I can't see why being vegetarian or vegan would be better in any way for your mental health.

Adding more plant based foods like fruits and vegetables? Yes, definitely.

Avoiding factory farmed meat and eggs? Yes, I agree with that too.

But completely cutting out meat and eggs? You're just asking for a nutritional deficiency to come up at some point.

I've been on both sides too. A few years ago, I stopped eating meat for about a year. I've seen all the documentaries and I think it's horrible the way animals are treated on factory farms, which is why I stopped eating it.

However, I don't feel completely cutting out meat is best for our health. We're omnivores after all.

So now I try to stick to grass-fed/pastured meats that are raised humanely. I rarely eat any factory farmed meat products anymore unless I'm eating out somewhere and that's all they have.

We can get into a huge debate because I know this is a topic a lot of people are passionate about, but if you have to supplement a plant based diet to make it "more well rounded," doesn't that raise a red flag that maybe it's not the way we were designed to live?

And if you do the research, just as many, if not more animals are killed from the farming practices used for vegetarian food as are killed from your typical meat eater. The only difference is the meat eater is eating the animal that was killed, whereas the thousands of field animals that are killed from tractors farming soy, corn, and all the other vegetarian foods are collateral damage. So no matter what diet you follow, your hands are never entirely clean.


----------



## Anabanana13 (Oct 16, 2015)

tmarsh93 said:


> Being vegan is one of the best choices you'll make. It's definitely not a cure for anxiety, I still feel anxious regardless of being vegan. However, you will definitely notice an energy boost within the first couple of weeks, and you most likely will feel a bit lighter.. Keep in mind, just because you're vegan does not mean you're healthy.. If you're eating a bunch of processed **** foods you aren't going to feel well, with this being said; moderation is key.. As far as supplements go, I would highly recommend taking vitamin b-12, preferably liquid methycobalamin, given the fact that it goes into your blood stream instantly.. Depending on where you live, you may also wan't to take a Vitamin D supplement; unless you go on vacation often throughout the year.. If you are finding it hard having motivation to stick to a vegan diet try watching these movies. "Forks over Knives," "Cowspiracy," "Earthlings," "Vegucated," "Black Fish." I honestly believe that if anyone eats animal products they should be forced to watch these movies...
> 
> As far as recipes, one of my favourite websites is "Finding Vegan." They have a vegan alternative for pretty much any food you can think of.. Another one of my favourites is the "Thug Kitchen Cookbook," the Roasted Cauliflower Sriracha Wings are ridiculously good! If you need any further information feel free to send me a message.
> 
> Good Luck!


Hi. I know I'm kinda late but I feel much better knowing there are other vegans on here  I am a HCLF vegan  I've only been for 4 months but already feel amazing. I like Freelee from YT, her videos made me to make the transition


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

What the hell.. some of the comments on here! Are you serious? You stopped being vegetarian because you were losing weight? You can lose weight eating meat, you can gain weight being vegetarian and vegan! Ever heard of cheese and chocolate..? :S You did it so, so wrong.

And double what the hell, going vegetarian is expensive? No. No. No. How much does a joint of dead cow or chicken breast cost compared to a healthy meal of rice, beans and veg? That is way better for you than any meat dish, and nobody had to die. You were doing it sooo wrong people.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Jay1218 said:


> I can't see why being vegetarian or vegan would be better in any way for your mental health.
> 
> Adding more plant based foods like fruits and vegetables? Yes, definitely.
> 
> ...


The ignorance here is absolutely shocking if I am honest. Lol, you get a nutritional deficiency from going vegan do you? Haha. Tell that to Germany's strongest man - yes, he's vegan. He does not look deficient to me. Oh, ever heard of David Haye, not to mention Mike Tyson? Yep, all vegan.

And you are right, it is impossible to avoid ALL cruelty. But meat eaters have way more blood on their hands than vegans. What you are basically saying here is that you can't do everything so you will do NOTHING. Your justifications for eating meat are just pretty sad..

Watch this babes:


----------



## Paulinakeya (Aug 23, 2021)

Good evening, I also advise you to familiarize yourself with how to cook crab sticks here How to Boil Crab Legs: 9 Easy Steps Interesting and informative.


----------

